# Beloved 2013



## benjysirois (May 16, 2013)

I was just a wondrin' if I'd be seeing any of you folks this year at Beloved 2013!  

http://www.belovedfestival.com/


It would sure be rad to meet up.


----------



## benjysirois (May 16, 2013)

http://squattheplanet.com/events/beloved-festival.101/


----------

